# Westin St. John Sunset Bay phase



## okwiater (Oct 10, 2015)

Word has it that Sunset Bay, the final phase at Westin St. John, has started selling. Is anyone currently or soon to be visiting WSJ? Might be worth checking out the Owners Update...


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 10, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Word has it that Sunset Bay, the final phase at Westin St. John, has started selling. Is anyone currently or soon to be visiting WSJ? Might be worth checking out the Owners Update...



Coral Vista is the third phase that is in sales now. I haven't heard of a Sunset Bay phase.


----------



## Helios (Oct 10, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Word has it that Sunset Bay, the final phase at Westin St. John, has started selling. Is anyone currently or soon to be visiting WSJ? Might be worth checking out the Owners Update...



If this is the last phase, it will be big.  Aren't there several buildings that need to be converted?


----------



## Helios (Oct 10, 2015)

So, next and last phase would convert buildings 10 through 16.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 10, 2015)

Doesn't it have to have a sunset to be called Sunset Bay? 
Curious, who's word?


----------



## czar (Oct 12, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Word has it that Sunset Bay, the final phase at Westin St. John, has started selling. Is anyone currently or soon to be visiting WSJ? Might be worth checking out the Owners Update...



Can't wait to see the MF on these!  With CV selling so well, I'm sure they'll pump them even higher, and I imagine there might be more maintenance associated with units closer to the water anyway.


----------



## oldfool19 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Sunset Bay*

Attended presentation this past week. As per the previous post it is the last 6 buildings - what are now the poolside and waterfront buildings. Following completion the resort will be completely timeshare.

The units will be two bedroom units and studios which can be combined to form a three bedroom. 

Basically the new model SVN "buy points for days" system. They are advertising "p reconstruction " pricing - you buy now but the units won't be available for occupancy until 1/17. 

My recollection is 45K for 148,000 points will get you 8 days of 3 bedroom, 11 days of two bedroom or ?23? days of studio in Resort season - roughly May to late December, 55K or so for 179,000 points in Diamond Season. Those numbers could be a little off but are very close. 

They have models to show - they have converted some rooms in the 1100 building. They look quite nice.


----------



## oldfool19 (Oct 13, 2015)

MF 2500 to 3200 depending on much your unit costs


----------



## okwiater (Oct 13, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Doesn't it have to have a sunset to be called Sunset Bay?


I guess not! 

Thanks oldfool19 for sharing the details!


----------



## NNerland (Oct 13, 2015)

Did they have any information or brochures on this new phase?  I emailed my contact to get the low down.

We are going in January - would be sad to see and experience so much construction.  They were wrapping up Coral Vista when we last visited.

Curious if they are doing all 6 buildings at once?  You can book well into 2016 at the hotel on the website, so thinking that is not the case.

But recent Ownership Reviews are indicating this news - there must be something to it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 13, 2015)

Has to suck for those that bought CV to be closer to pool/beach only to find out one could have waited a very short period to get Sunset (sic) Bay Villas (WSJ-SB) to get closer to pool/beach.
I wonder if CV buyers were informed about SB being so soon?

and of course - this will cause VGV MFs to rise...


----------



## LisaH (Oct 13, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Has to suck for those that bought CV to be closer to pool/beach only to find out one could have waited a very short period to get Sunset (sic) Bay Villas (WSJ-SBV) to get closer to pool/beach.
> I wonder if CV buyers were informed about SBV being so soon?
> 
> and of course - *this will cause VGV MFs to rise*...



Why do you think so? It this is the case, they should increase VGV SOs again...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 13, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Why do you think so? It this is the case, they should increase VGV SOs again...



We have been informed by the VGV HOA that we should plan for this to happen. It was in email sent to Owners.
IIRC - It has to do with MFs related to the 'number of doors', and since number of doors are being decreased down the hill (w/ CV and SB #doors being reduced) and therefore VGV percentage of doors increases...
nice eh?


----------



## Helios (Oct 13, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> We have been informed by the VGV HOA that we should plan for this to happen. It was in email sent to Owners.
> IIRC - It has to do with MFs related to the 'number of doors', and since number of doors are being decreased down the hill (w/ CV and SB #doors being reduced) and therefore VGV percentage of doors increases...
> nice eh?



I remember the notice.  Will BV and CV also have an increase?  The number of doors decreases for everybody, not only for VG.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 13, 2015)

moto x said:


> I remember the notice.  Will BV and CV also have an increase?  The number of doors decreases for everybody, not only for VG.



Good point - not sure...


----------



## okwiater (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks like the new phase will be $72,400 for 176,700 HomeOptions in Diamond season, which is enough for a 2-bedroom or 2-bedroom loft. The numbers cited above -- 45K/55K -- are probably for Resort season (May-December).


----------



## Helios (Oct 14, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Looks like the new phase will be $72,400 for 176,700 HomeOptions in Diamond season, which is enough for a 2-bedroom or 2-bedroom loft. The numbers cited above -- 45K/55K -- are probably for Resort season (May-December).



Isn't that number considerably higher than Nanea?


----------



## NNerland (Oct 15, 2015)

St John has a huge premium for winter compared to Hawaii.   With the 16 weeks they have for Winter - versus 52 weeks per year means if you want to go to St John in Winter you have to pay up.

With their new "Points" model they are able to double dip on those who can most afford and desire the Winter.   Those who like St John and don't mind summer can often get a better "deal" (though not cheap in new program) and always have that option to get in during the winter.

With St John becoming all Villa's it will become a little easier to get in during the winter if you are flexible and not going over President's Week or March "Spring Break".....we like January.

This year we were able to get a 2 bedroom Loft in Coral Vista at the 8 month mark and there was also a 2 bedroom available that week.   Not going to always happen as Winter is in demand and people pay for winter -- but far more options compared to when it was just 4 buildings of Bay Vista.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 15, 2015)

For a mere $125,000 you can buy a factional ownership of a rotating platinum + month at the Westin Grand Villas.  

This one, for a 2 bdrm 3 bath (unit 3410) intrigues me a lot: 

Unit rotates each year: Jan 21, 2016 - Feb 21, 2016 and Feb 21, 2017 - March 21, 2017 and Dec 21, 2017 - Jan 21, 2018. Relax with the full use of all the Westin amenities including pool, spas, health club, restaurants and beach facilities. *Annual Cond Fee includes: Maintenance Fee & Replacement Reserve. *Photos may not be of actual unit.

http://distil.flexmls.com/cgi-bin/m...iver.html&no_html_header=true&i=osb89d19hui,4

Hmm.  The next time my husband earns a big bonus....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2015)

Hmmm... I know someone who owns 2 weeks in June in this villa


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 15, 2015)

NNerland said:


> St John has a huge premium for winter compared to Hawaii.   With the 16 weeks they have for Winter - versus 52 weeks per year means if you want to go to St John in Winter you have to pay up.
> 
> With their new "Points" model they are able to double dip on those who can most afford and desire the Winter.   Those who like St John and don't mind summer can often get a better "deal" (though not cheap in new program) and always have that option to get in during the winter.
> 
> ...


How do you know which section your booking is in?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater (Oct 15, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> How do you know which section your booking is in?



Sometimes you can tell which phase you're most likely to be in based on the sleeping capacity and unit description. For instance, a "2 Bedroom Loft" that sleeps 8 has to be in Coral Vista.

Of course, an SVN exchange is never guaranteed a particular phase so you can be moved to an equivalent unit in another phase at the resort's discretion.


----------



## NNerland (Oct 15, 2015)

Correct - based on how many the unit sleeps.   For Lofts also, no 2 bd Lofts in Virgin Grand and the Bay Vista are larger (sleep 10 vs 8).  So either way should be a win, win.

I always call to and put on notes for villa type - they say time stamp matters, but I have had others tell me that other things can improve your unit location -- like calling the Elite Desks if elite.

We will see -- either way we have a loft and will be in good shape.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 15, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Sometimes you can tell which phase you're most likely to be in based on the sleeping capacity and unit description. For instance, a "2 Bedroom Loft" that sleeps 8 has to be in Coral Vista.
> 
> Of course, an SVN exchange is never guaranteed a particular phase so you can be moved to an equivalent unit in another phase at the resort's discretion.


2 bed, sleeps 8. That's all it says. 


NNerland said:


> Correct - based on how many the unit sleeps.   For Lofts also, no 2 bd Lofts in Virgin Grand and the Bay Vista are larger (sleep 10 vs 8).  So either way should be a win, win.
> 
> I always call to and put on notes for villa type - they say time stamp matters, but I have had others tell me that other things can improve your unit location -- like calling the Elite Desks if elite.
> 
> We will see -- either way we have a loft and will be in good shape.




Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2015)

description PLUS number of SOs used...
they won't give you a villa with lower SOs - and unlikely move to one with higher SOs
so... # SOs used and Bedroom and occupancy description will narrow down - beyond that it will be what is available.

IMO - in the short term - SVN exchanging into WSJ will be relatively easy - but once CV and SB are sold - not so much - with off-season easier than high-season (as always)


----------



## RichW (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,  Looking to buy either a Coral Vista or Sunset Bay studio diamond season.. I've seen CV studio at the presentation last year..but now that SB is becoming available I would like to know what the studio layout looks like, I heard its a smaller unit does anyone have a picture of the layout or floor plan?? I called the Florida sales office and they did not have anything available at this time.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 21, 2015)

I haven't seen anything at all, including an announcement, of this new phase.  It would be really odd if they started converting them right away as they just spent a bunch of money on a "refresh" of those 96 hotel rooms.  In any event, here is a layout of the 481 sq. feet Coral Vista studio.  (Scroll right until you see the Coral Vista phase).

https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/the-westin-st-john-resort-villas/villas#

I can't imagine the new phase can be much smaller and still be called a studio (e.g. with a kitchenette).  Acc to the WestinStJohn.com website, the hotel rooms are 370-440 sq feet. For comparison purposes, Coral Bay studios are 481 sq feet and Virgin Grande are 500 sq. ft.  It does appear from looking at the resort map that buildings 10-16 are not as long as the Coral Bay phase, but they are wider. So it all depends on how many units they try to fit into that space.    

The upside of the last phase is that the upper rooms should enjoy a nice view and are very close to the pool and restaurants, if that is important to you.  And the even buildings are pretty close to the parking lot.

Speaking of that, they really need to expand that parking lot!

http://www.westinresortstjohn.com/site-map


----------



## okwiater (Oct 21, 2015)

Word has it that the 2 bay-front buildings (buildings 10 & 16) will be largely sold as fixed weeks. Very interesting...


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 22, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Word has it that the 2 bay-front buildings (buildings 10 & 16) will be largely sold as fixed weeks. Very interesting...





Not surprising as the competition for that location will be fierce.

You can't complain about location if you are buying the actual unit.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 22, 2015)

moto x said:


> So, next and last phase would convert buildings 10 through 16.



When we were there 2 years ago (in November), these oceanfront hotel rooms were being renovated. The entire area was fenced off. It was loud and not a pretty picture. We avoided the Westin beach area for this very reason (although we didn't go to that beach very often). And now we will have to deal with even more construction???


----------



## tlpnet (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been here since the 23rd and toured the Sunset Bay model last Wednesday.  The layout is very similar to Coral Vista (as expected).  For some reason I can't pinpoint, I prefer Sunset Bay villas over the Coral Vista villas - honestly it may be mostly the decor.  Both kitchens are still kitchenettes in my opinion, but I prefer the kitchenettes in Sunset Bay.  I wasn't interested in purchasing, but I could have sworn they quoted me $67k for 2br in high season, and the maintenance fees were in the low $3,000's.  That conflicts with the $72k being reported here, but they did mention owner pricing so don't know if that is the difference or if my memory is just bad.  They started selling the week before I toured, and told me that SB is currently only being sold here.  My recollection is that they said they are fixing 20% (not 25%), but who knows the truth.  Additionally I was not told buildings 10 and 16 will be largely sold as fixed.  My recollection is that these are the two buildings being sold first.  Sorry I'm not better at the details, but since I was not planning to buy...

-tim


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 27, 2015)

Probably the sales people don't have it straight yet either... not all their fault, initial decisions could be revised.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone want to bet that occupancy of SB won't happen in Jan 2017?


----------



## NNerland (Oct 29, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Anyone want to bet that occupancy of SB won't happen in Jan 2017?



I have talked to a person involved with sales - occupancy is GUARANTEED for January 2017.   They are starting with 3 buildings....but they were going to do just Coral Vista and stand pat for awhile but sold so quickly they needed more inventory.  Not sure about the fixed weeks people have talked about.

Look will be very similar to Coral Vista with a few minor improvements (those details I don't have)

It is inside only construction - so my guess is removal of walls to make units so construction should be much more limited.  This is because they already refurbished the outsides.

Will be a really nice option by the pool if you have kids/families.   I won't be buying as the cost is way more than I am willing - however, would maybe consider changing from Coral if price made sense...but would only be 2 bedroom and I need 3.

Will just have to maybe hope for 8 month reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 29, 2015)

So you are putting over/under at Jan'17...?
I am going with Mar'17 
I was going with May'17 - but since Sales GUARANTEE'd - going to go with March 

I hope they improve the kitchenette over CV - plus get better light into the villas.
For us... Parking outside the villa is a must - so will have to suffer on the Hill... 

3Bd?  isn't that a 2Bd and studio together? At 3Bd, I would perferthe pool villa resale - especially with the huge SO jump for Plat and Plat+ (some of the lowest MF/SO in SVO now), and parking out front...


----------



## NNerland (Oct 29, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> So you are putting over/under at Jan'17...?
> I am going with Mar'17
> I was going with May'17 - but since Sales GUARANTEE'd - going to go with March
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 29, 2015)

I was kidding about the over/under...

Great thing about WSJ is that it now has lots of variation in vacation and ownership.  

We barely get to the resort, and not because it is more effort to get there from the hillside.
For us, the vehicle access is important - also being just 25 steps away from pool/BBQ. This is unique to the 4 lower inside 2Bd TH villas for B32-33 and B33-34.  Plus there is a great view from the villa and pool patio.  Also, having a full kitchen and a balcony that is more private. I do like the interior design of the other phases - VGV villas are too angular. IMO


----------



## OKPACIFIC (Dec 16, 2015)

*maintenance fee composition*

Has anyone heard how the maintenance fee will be calculated for the Sunset Bay Villas? at Coral Vista you bought certain contract level of options and there was a fixed maintenance fee component buried within each contract. So The smaller the contract of options the higher the maintenance fee per option. Are the Sunset Bay Villas set up in this manner or is it simply a flat maintenance fee per options purchased with the only difference being whether you are in diamond or resort season?


----------



## okwiater (Dec 17, 2015)

Here is a model unit photo of the new Sunset Bay villas:


----------



## Helios (Dec 17, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> I was kidding about the over/under...
> 
> Great thing about WSJ is that it now has lots of variation in vacation and ownership.
> 
> ...



I agree with Davib.  IMO, I rather stay at my pool villa with the privacy and benefits that comes with it.  I rarely go to the main pool or beach, I can easily walk or take the iguana shuttle.

Having a private pool, hot tub, and grill anytime I want to use them is very nice. The extra space and parking just outside is a big perk.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 17, 2015)

Like Nnerland, I prefer being a part of the main campus.  I mean, that IMO is the beauty of these hotel branded timeshares, and why I think they're worth the extra $$ vs just renting a private villa on VRBO.  You get the extra space of a private condo, along with the conveniences of a hotel, such as valet parking, gorgeous pools, and onsite restaurants/bars/markets/workout rooms.  I can't imagine staying at WSJ and not enjoying the main pool (along with the poolside waiter) or the hot tub.  Half of the fun is chatting it up with people you meet at the bar or hot tub. 

I've done my share of traveling and often rent homes/condos via VRBO. And while I've stayed in some gorgeous homes, it comes at a price because I do find myself missing the perks of a resort.  There's something uniquely special about having a MaiTai delivered to your lounge chair. 

I'm actually looking out a few years to when the CV and SV phases start becoming available on the resale market.  I wonder how their value will hold up because if their values fall significantly like other voluntary properties, I could see myself being enticed to buy an EOY.   

(That being said, on the model pictured above, the main pool is too close, even for me!)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 17, 2015)

that is one large photo...

wake-up - open shades - "HELLO!"

LR - we are the certain opposite in our vacation desires (not that one is better than other - just different).  We have been in the main pool maybe twice in the last 5 years (and rarely even down by main pool), but spent many hours in the one next to our building - often just us. And sometimes we get a party going - often with the neighbors we see every year (another benefit of fixed weeks). Plus, just 25 steps from our villa... plus BBQs, lounge chairs, tables/umbrellas, and beautiful view.
...but that is us


----------



## Crasherino (Dec 18, 2015)

Interesting comment about the need for more parking.  I've noticed its gotten progressively harder to park over the last 10 years.  I'm guessing if you have a timeshare, you're more apt to rent a car as opposed to if you just have a hotel room.  On the flipside, though, there are probably more unique guests with the hotel structure as opposed to the TS.  Either way, I wonder if more parking is in the cards.  I'm sure its a lot of red tape to clear land for more parking.  

I've gone back and forth between whether I prefer BV or VGV over the years (ended up buying BV EOY as that's what became available) but I'm not sure if I'd want to be on top of the pool in the manner of that picture.  Seems a little too close for comfort.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 18, 2015)

Can't imagine where they would put more parking - already using flat area behind conference center.  Get rid of OConnor?  
Parking steps from our villa - is a big plus (for us)
tbh - I probably would not enjoy WSJ (and therefore STJ) as much w/o easy access to parking.


----------



## vistana101 (Jan 16, 2016)

For those interested, some more pictures of the model unit:

http://minnichphoto.com/recent/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bmp.3988.jpg

http://minnichphoto.com/recent/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bmp.4778.jpg

http://minnichphoto.com/recent/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bmp.4719.jpg


----------



## okwiater (Jan 16, 2016)

The décor in those units is really gorgeous. The kitchens are too small and the units themselves are too close to the pool for my liking, but I don't think they'll have much trouble selling these. Especially the oceanfront ones.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 11, 2016)

Sunset Bay appears on StarwoodVacationNetwork.com but disappointingly little information. 
https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/announcing-new-sunset-bay-villas

"Beginning January of 2016, the first phase of transforming the beach and poolside buildings from hotel rooms into Sunset Bay Villas (studio and two bedroom) will begin. The first 26 of 54 villas are scheduled for completion mid-December, 2016. The conversion is scheduled to be a two-phase process, with the second phase planned for 2017."


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2016)

no mention of them being deathtraps? :roll eyes:
sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## lizap (Feb 11, 2016)

Very nicely furnished and decorated..





vistana101 said:


> For those interested, some more pictures of the model unit:
> 
> http://minnichphoto.com/recent/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/bmp.3988.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 11, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> no mention of them being deathtraps? :roll eyes:
> sorry, couldn't help myself...


David. There are very few rooms that tick the 'deathtrap' box. I'm only aware of 9 units that fall into this definition. 

2112 2114 2116 2212 2214 2216 2312 2314 2316

The rest have windows and everything. That being the 2122 etc.  The are fancy!  Windows.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 11, 2016)

NNerland said:


> It is inside only construction - so my guess is removal of walls to make units so construction should be much more limited.  This is because they already refurbished the outsides.



Inside only construction  

Balconies destroyed with Jack hammers to put in steel and wire for better views. 






And the dumpster taking the inside only rubble away. 






And a before photo to see what they have removed.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 11, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> Can't imagine where they would put more parking - already using flat area behind conference center.  Get rid of OConnor?
> Parking steps from our villa - is a big plus (for us)
> tbh - I probably would not enjoy WSJ (and therefore STJ) as much w/o easy access to parking.


True. It did become a bit of an anathema of our first recent stay that when in VGV we had no car and were spending time in the resort dealing with the shuttle. We then moved to a 960 ft 2bed on resort and hiked to the car each day. 

Not sure removing O'Connor would remove Cars. They seem pretty booked up so while many O'Connor Cars are in the car park they are actually rented to guests.


----------

